# Tender-Quick with dry brine mix.



## fpmich (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't use Tender-Quick all that much, except I like it in a wet brine for salmon.

I dry brined some salmon the other day with just Kosher Salt, and left tender-quick out,  because I wasn't sure if I should use it 1 to 1 for total salt,

... or mix a smaller quantity in with added salt to achieve 4 to 1 ratios of sugar to salt.

With a wet brine someone told me to use TG 1 for 1 for salt.  But not sure if that is OK with a dry brine.  It seems over the top with dry brining

*Any help?*


----------



## themule69 (Oct 29, 2014)

I have never brined fish. However TQ is mostly salt so I wouldn't add more salt. I have done a few things that I did add a little more. Maybe that is why I have high blood pressure????

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't use cure when I dry brine fish. I use a 4:1 sugar to kosher or sea salt mix. I brine for about 6-8 hours. Rinse, then season with whatever spices I feel inclined to use (usually garlic powder and pepper) let it dry and form the pellicle then smoke. I f  I were to use cure I wouldn't use TQ, I'd use instacure #1.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 29, 2014)

From Morton's website. I find it odd that they limit the fish types I wonder why? They don't have any recipes for the fish on there site. All of the recipes that I have found are wet brines and specify 1 cup TQ per gallon of water.

"CAUTION: This curing salt is designed to be used at the rate specified in the formulation or recipe. It should not be used at higher levels as results will be inconsistent, cured meats will be too salty, and the finished products may be unsatisfactory. Curing salts should be used only in meat, poultry, game,_* salmon, shad and sablefish*_. Curing salts cannot be substituted for regular salt in other food recipes. Always keep meat refrigerated (36° to 40°F) while curing."


----------



## cmayna (Oct 29, 2014)

No cure used here.  Similar to dirtsailor2003,  I dry brine my Salmon in a mix of 4/1 ratio of brown sugar/non iodized salt + fresh garlic.


----------



## fpmich (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for replies.  I appreciate them.

I just did a dry brine with Kosher salt and Dark brown sugar.  It turned out good.  But I've had some cured with tender quick, and it had a different flavor that I liked.

Reason  I asked is, Morton recommends 1 T. of  TQ per lb. of fish. 

This may be enough to cure, but seems light on salt if you want a 4 to 1 ratio of sugar to salt.

Just how much salt and sugar do you use when dry brining? 

Do you make enough to cover it 1/4" on top and bottom, or just sprinkle the mix over it, so much per lb.?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 30, 2014)

I pack about a 1/4" on the bottom. Put the first layer of fish in skin side down. Pack another 1/4"+/- layer of rub next layer of fish, skin side up. Another layer of rub keep repeating until you're out of fish. 

If Morton's says 1 tbsp per pound of fish I'd weigh each fillet or piece and then weigh out the proper amount of TQ for each piece. Rub the proper amount of TQ onto each piece then do the salt and sugar rub. I'd experiment with a few small pieces separately. Use full 4:1 see how it turns out. If to salty, try less salt next time. Not enough salt add more etc. honestly I've only seen fish recipes for TQ when it's used in a wet brine.


----------



## fpmich (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks.  Yeah, that is what I was thinking.  I guess I stick with wet brines when using TQ.  It's easier.

Thanks for the replies.


----------

